# why it is so expensive？the ASUS motherboard



## qqwar (Jan 4, 2011)

Recently, I assembled my computer, buy some suitable equipment for playing games, when I go to the mall, by the way，I have been wanted to buy a Asus motherboard 
I found the price of ASUS motherboards are so expensive, Take this for example,
*www.motherboard.com/ASUS-M4N72-E-AM2-AM2-NVIDIA-nForce-750a-SLI-ATX-AMD-Motherboard-p-11272.html
The price enough for me to buy an ordinary computer, why the price of ASUS motherboards so expensive


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Jan 4, 2011)

there are many components like solid state capacitor , voltage regulators , etc . that are diff. for diff mo-bo so these components don't come cheap !!!


----------



## desiibond (Jan 4, 2011)

not all ASUS boards are costly. You can get an ASUS board for 4k INR. This board is an ATX board with nVidia's SLI support, high quality PCB, 8+1 phase power, high quality capacitors, DTS, noise cancellation while recording etc. it used to be a premium board when it was released about 2yrs ago. paying that price for this board now is waste of money.


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: why it is so expensive?the ASUS motherboard*



qqwar said:


> Recently, I assembled my computer, buy some suitable equipment for playing games, when I go to the mall, by the way,I have been wanted to buy a Asus motherboard
> I found the price of ASUS motherboards are so expensive, Take this for example,
> *www.motherboard.com/ASUS-M4N72-E-AM2-AM2-NVIDIA-nForce-750a-SLI-ATX-AMD-Motherboard-p-11272.html
> The price enough for me to buy an ordinary computer, why the price of ASUS motherboards so expensive


Well, you may try to visit a normal computer store instead of malls, they charge astoundingly high prices, actually asus board are sometimes really cheap, like sabertooth X58 is cheaper than most X58 boards and has good features. If you don't like asus get Gigabyte, a bit less but same quality(even a bit better if you ask me)


----------

